# Hybrid shaft & driver head



## J5MBF (Nov 8, 2016)

Anybody tried this setup? Is it feasible? Got an RBZ Stage 2 12 Degree driver kicking around with a senior shaft, I fancy as an experiment re-shafting with a 3 wood or Hybrid shaft in a suitable flex for me. What do you think?


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2016)

it works with a 3 wood shaft, never tried with a hybrid one


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 8, 2016)

Traditionally, Hybrid shafts are much heavier than Driver ones!

I have a 90gm (Fuji 904HB) Hybrid shaft that feels great, but an 83gm (Code 8) Driver shaft feels really sluggish! 65-70-ish seems to be my 'limit'!

Oh and Hybrids are often different diameter tips - that 904HB only comes in .370! Driver hosel widths are generally .335 or .350!


----------



## Val (Nov 8, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Anybody tried this setup? Is it feasible? Got an RBZ Stage 2 12 Degree driver kicking around with a senior shaft, I fancy as an experiment re-shafting with a 3 wood or Hybrid shaft in a suitable flex for me. What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Is it for length or weight? If it's length you may be better chopping a 3w shaft down


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2016)

I have interchangeable shafts for driver and hybrid - I'll experiment and report back&#128077;


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 8, 2016)

I sported the other day that I swing my hybrid at 1mph slower than my driver so wondered about this....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2016)

It looks totally weird and it was very off putting.
Lost a lot of clubheads speed but did not straighter than normal and not too bad for distance.
Certainly gives credence to shorter driver shaft theory...


----------

